# Halloween Safety Game Celebrates 12th Year



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

OMG!

I remember this from elementary school. Every year we would go to the computer lab to play this the day of halloween.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

I just let my daughter take the quiz. She enjoyed it.


----------

